
Neuralink Update [video] - tomcam
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=DVvmgjBL74w
======
maxdo
What strikes me is an API for you brain. Such a crazy concept.

This company will hit US medical/insurance mafia a lot long term. If they
succeed thats billions of dollars of regular income for clinics will go away
to this company.

~~~
elkos
Or maybe this company has exaggerated their echievements. There are several
things in this video that could be described as sci-fi by most neurosurgeons.

But let's be honest other stuff have been called science fiction before:

* Hyperloop Intercity mass-transit

* Fully autonomous cars in the city

* Mars colonization etc

